# Dämpfer für X-Control 513



## oliver_glatz (19. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich fahre ein X-Control 513, Modell 2007 mit 130mm Federweg. Ich bin super zufrieden - nur der Hinterbau ist m.E. deutlich zu träge. Liegt wohl daran, dass ich nur 60 kg wiege. Rebound ist natürlich voll auf (d.h. schnell), Sag ist maximal - so bei ca 30 % (9 bar). 
Ich überlege mir, einen neuen Dämpfer einzubauen (Fox RP23) - nur: keine Ahnung, ob der besser ist und zum Hinterbau passt. Ausserdem würde ich ja nur den Standarddämpfer aus dem Zubehörmarkt bekommen.. 
Oder gleich einen Fox DHX Air. Da kann man wohl auch die Druckstufe und nicht nur die Zugstufe einstellen.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung damit ? Ich will mir eigentlich keinen Dämpfer für 500 Euro kaufen und dann ists auch nicht besser..

Gruss Oliver


----------



## schnitti (20. Januar 2010)

Hi,
ich habe auch das gleiche Modell im Keller stehen und momentan auch den serienmäßigen Dämpfer gegen einen Fox Float RP23 (große Luftkammer) getauscht. Alternativ habe ich auch noch einen DHX 4.0 im Keller liegen. Allerdings kann ich Dir momentan nicht sagen welcher besser ist. Ich war in der letzten Saison mehr mit dem Froggy unterwegs. Beim Float ist mir aber auch aufgefallen, dass die Zugstufe vergleichsweise langsam ist, verglichen mir dem Seriendämpfer. Deine Idee mit dem DHX Air kannst Du allerdings vergessen, zumindest mit dem 5.0. Der Ausgleichsbehälter würde beim Einfedern am Unterrohr anschlagen. Ein 4.0 würde gaaanz knapp passen, da hier ja der Einsteller für das Luftvolumen fehlt. Ach noch was, auf die Propedal-Funktion kann man bei dem Rahmen meines Erachtens echt verzichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver_glatz (25. Januar 2010)

Hi,

Hmm - klingt ja alles nicht so einfach. Na - denn werde ich mal versuchen, irgendwie den Fox-Dämpfer probezufahren. Blöd, dass der DHX nicht passt. Da wäre ich scharf drauf gewesen..

Gruss Oliver


----------



## Waldschleicher (25. Januar 2010)

Ein Oldie-Thread. 
Ich habe den Originaldämpfer ebenfalls gegen einen Fox (RP2, Standardluftkammer, mittlere PP Stufe) getauscht, da mir der verbaute Lapierre (Manitou) nicht gefallen hat. Selbst bei max. SAG keine befriedigende Federwegausnutzung, siehe Bild:





Sehr viel hat es allerdings nicht gebracht, fühlt sich minimal fluffiger an und es werden ein paar mm mehr Hub genutzt. Habt ihr noch Ideen in der Richtung? 
Ein paar Bilder sind auch willkommen.


----------



## oliver_glatz (25. Januar 2010)

Was wiegst Du denn (wenn ich mal so indiskret sein darf) ? Liegt die mangelnde Federwegsnutzung auch bei Dir am Gewicht ?  
Ich hab letztes Jahr schon mal mit meinem Bike-Händler gesprochen - der kann wohl einen Dämpfer besorgen, der schneller ist als der Standard-Nachrüstdämpfer. Da werde ich wohl nochmal nachhaken. 
Was mir halt nicht gefällt ist, 500 Euros auszugeben, und dann ists vielleicht garnicht besser.. 
Wär schon blöd...


----------



## Rebell-78 (25. Januar 2010)

"zu träge"..könnte auch etwas mit - Temperaturen zusammenhängen.

Ich hatte auch den Original Dämpfer (nach einsacken im Källte) gegen ein Fox RP3 gewechselt.
Nun nach 3 Wochen ist mir das RP3 auch eingesackt 
Ist leichter gewesen und etwas progressiver als das Original.
Mein Gewicht ca. 70kg


----------



## oliver_glatz (25. Januar 2010)

na - einsacken tut mein Dämpfer nicht. Ich fahr aber auch net bei 0 Grad ;-)
Ist halt zu langsam - und deshalb gehts mir wie Dir -> Federweg wird nicht voll ausgenutzt - Ausser beim Springen - aber das ist ja keine Kunst...


----------



## Waldschleicher (25. Januar 2010)

oliver_glatz schrieb:


> Was wiegst Du denn (wenn ich mal so indiskret sein darf) ? Liegt die mangelnde Federwegsnutzung auch bei Dir am Gewicht ?
> Ich hab letztes Jahr schon mal mit meinem Bike-Händler gesprochen - der kann wohl einen Dämpfer besorgen, der schneller ist als der Standard-Nachrüstdämpfer. Da werde ich wohl nochmal nachhaken.
> Was mir halt nicht gefällt ist, 500 Euros auszugeben, und dann ists vielleicht garnicht besser..
> Wär schon blöd...



Mit Klamotten so 90kg. Ich behaupte mal, der Rahmen der *13er ist am Ende zu progressiv. Wie gesagt, selbst mit Fox Dämpfer und max. SAG kann ich den Federweg nicht annähernd ausnutzen. Auch bei moderaten Sprüngen, also im vorgesehenen Einsatzbereich, nicht.
500 Euro??? Dann kauf dir lieber einen Fox mit HV Kammer (muss nicht unbedingt der RP23 sein) und lasse ihn gegebenenfalls noch tunen. 
"Schnellerer" Dämpfer bedeutet nicht mehr Federweg.


----------



## oliver_glatz (25. Januar 2010)

Scheint mir auch so, dass es nicht nur am Dämpfer liegt.. ich werds mal mit dem Händler meines Vertrauens durchsprechen. Danke für den Tipp !
-- oder ich spar mirs Geld und kauf gleich ne Enduro.. mal sehn...


----------



## schnitti (26. Januar 2010)

Ja, es liegt definitiv nicht nur am Dämpfer. Der Hinterbau ist zum Ende hin einfach sehr progressiv ausgelegt. Selbst mit einem DHX 4.0 (Coil-Dämpfer) wird es schon schwer den Federweg wirklich komplett auszunutzen. Momentan ist bei mir ja der RP23 mit großer Luftkammer verbaut, aber auch hier darf man keine Wunderdinge erwarten...
Eventl. werde ich den RP23 oder DHX 4.0 bei PUSH tunen lassen um ihn so besser auf den Hinterbau abzustimmen, aber das hat keine Priorität momentan. Erstmal das Froggy neu aufbauen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Januar 2010)

Die Progressivität des Hinterbaus war ausschlaggebend, eine neue Rahmenkonstruktion zu entwickeln. Ein neuer Dämpfer kann an dieser Charakteristik nicht sehr viel ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitti (26. Januar 2010)

Ich sehe wir verstehen uns... Bei diesem Modell muss man wohl damit leben, dass der Federweg nicht voll genutzt wird. Wie ist eigentlich die Charakteristik vom DH, ist ja auch ein "richtiges" VPP.


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Januar 2010)

Da kannste straight bis zum Ende alles an Federweg nutzen. Kurzer Durchschlagschutz. Der große Vorteil ist halt, dass du treten kannst und die Energie dich wirklich nach vorne bringt und nicht irgendwo in Dämpfersacken verpufft.

Und in Kurven muß man aufpassen. Irgendwie geht das schneller als mit nem Demo...


----------



## Waldschleicher (26. Januar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die Progressivität des Hinterbaus war ausschlaggebend, eine neue Rahmenkonstruktion zu entwickeln. Ein neuer Dämpfer kann an dieser Charakteristik nicht sehr viel ändern.



Was ich jedoch nicht verstehe: mein X160 hat ja genau den gleichen Hinterbau, nur eine Nummer fetter. Der nutzt mit dem RP23 HV und ähnlicher Abstimmung schon bei kräftigen Bodenwellen den kompletten Federweg. Das 513 fühlt sich nicht nur nach 3cm weniger FW an, sondern insgesamt deutlich straffer, um nicht zu sagen unsensibler. 
Eigentlich ja auch richtig- Enduro gegen Kilometerfresser. Doch alles nur eine Frage der Auslegung des Hinterbaus?
In dem Zusammenhang wäre jetzt vielleicht noch ein Vergleich zu Zesty/Spicy interessant.


----------

